# Another Jan Ridders Vac Engine



## fcheslop (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi,just thought I would post a couple of pics of my recently finished Jan Ridders vac engine





I have changed the main bearings to use what material I happend to have




I think it turned out reasonably well




Many thanks for looking its the last toy to be made on the old lathe and mill as the play room is going to be refitted well once I stop day dreaming and make a start but you know what its like.
Best wishes Frazer


----------



## lazylathe (Sep 14, 2011)

WAY COOL!!!!
Now that is shiny!!!!!

How does the valve work?
I do not see it connected to a cam or anything.

How about a video of it running??

What are your new toys, i mean machines going to be??

Andrew


----------



## ShedBoy (Sep 14, 2011)

That is one smooth looking engine well done. 
 Brock


----------



## fcheslop (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi Andrew,the valve is operated by the piston theres a good animation on Jan Ridders site.
The new lathe was collected from Myfords last week its the ML7R i was asking about the fine feed tumbler for as to the mill i don't know yet iv still got the kid at the sweet shop window syndrome but need to move the old mill on first. Sorry no video as I'm still struggling with pics but it does run well if a little slow but that maybe due to the flywheel i may put some brass buttons in but its OK for now.
Hi Brock, thanks for the kind comments
best wishes Frazer


----------



## lazylathe (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi frazer,

Thanks for the reply!
Found the animation here:
http://ridders.nu/Webpaginas/pagina_happer_principe/happerprincipe_frameset.htm

A very neat idea!
Your fits need to be spot on for this engine to run!

Andrew


----------



## robcas631 (Sep 30, 2011)

Beautiful machine! It's a piece of fine art!


----------



## ShopShoe (Oct 1, 2011)

What he said -- Beautiful.


----------



## danstir (Oct 3, 2011)

Very nice machine. After making something like that are you sure you need new equipment?


----------



## jonesie (Oct 3, 2011)

nice job, it looks real good. jonesie


----------



## kustomkb (Oct 3, 2011)

Beautiful engine Frazer.

Very nice work!


----------



## fcheslop (Oct 3, 2011)

Many thanks for the compliments gents only sorry i didn't post a build but I'm not a very good communicator must be to much time spent on my own in the shop :big:
best wishes Frazer


----------

